# WMAX on DISH 129



## DTHguy (Nov 13, 2007)

from Lyngsat website, shows the channel @129.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

???????? What is wmax?


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

you mean, west coast version of cinemax, what about it? I get it just a 3 hour delay of the east coast feed. so a duplicate but kind of nice if just missed something on the east coast feed. I get my nudie movies nice and early with the east coast feed


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

DTHguy said:



> from Lyngsat website, shows the channel @129.


Yes it does- Cinemax West HD is on 129° at channel 9440 or 311. What's the question?


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

I thought this was about Wimax,lol. I'm an idiot.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Brandon428 said:


> I thought this was about Wimax,lol. I'm an idiot.


No if it is about the west coast version of cinemax,
that is referred to as "max west"
That is why the guide info shows *channel 311 MAX-W*
Not wmax
I dont know what the op is saying,


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

dennispap said:


> No if it is about the west coast version of cinemax,
> that is referred to as "max west"
> That is why the guide info shows *channel 311 MAX-W*
> Not wmax
> I dont know what the op is saying,


He was on the LyngSat web site looking at this:


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

WMAX is yet another of the Cinemax feeds we don't receive on DISH, at least not yet, just like "ThrillerMAX," "@MAX" or "OuterMAX."

The "W" here stands for Women and it's intended to have female-oriented programming:



> WMAX provides women with movie choices they can appreciate. From thought-provoking dramas to critically acclaimed romances and intriguing mysteries, WMAX delivers the choices women want.


You can read a bit more about all eight Cinemax channels here.

The fact that WMax is being uplinked at least _implies_ it may be added soon; personally I don't understand why they'd uplink WMAX HD before they uplinked MOMAX HD, (of course assuming the LyngSat poster was correct as to which channel it was.)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

kucharsk said:


> The fact that WMax is being uplinked at least _implies_ it may be added soon; personally I don't understand why they'd uplink WMAX HD before they uplinked MOMAX HD, (of course assuming the LyngSat poster was correct as to which channel it was.)


I'd start with http://www.dishuser.org/dishlist.php to find out what is really up there.

While it is possible that there is a feed on a transponder that isn't on the EKB list I'd bet that LyngSat has more errors than EKB any day. Reading the LyngSat chart the claim is that the channel was there May 18th, 2008?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Absolutely right. The Echostar Knowledge Base is always the best place to start looking for Dish channel/satellite info. Compare this to what info is offered in the LyngSat image above:


----------



## M Sparks (Sep 28, 2005)

Hey wow, my account is still active!

Normally just lurk here, but thought I would clear this up. When DISH turned on the new Max HD feeds in May, there were numerous problems. At least one of them was clearly an upconverted SD feed for several days. But the most major goof was that WMax was put up on one of them instead of whatever it was supposed to be- and (if I remember correctly) it was in Spanish!

Someone reported it to Lyngsat, and apparently no one ever reported it when it was corrected the next morning.

EDIT- Actually, looking at that chart above, why is it on CH# 380? I'm pretty sure it was on the correct number before (311 or 313 or something). Weird. DISH has also been playing with moving the channel assignments for Encore/Starz...wonder what's up.


----------

